

Most common “Y2K-style” bugs today? - DanWaterworth
http://programmers.stackexchange.com/questions/63131/most-common-y2k-style-bugs-today

======
westbywest
Daylight Savings Time issues, and other time-sensitive code snafus like one,
will likely rear their ugly heads periodically for the foreseeable future:

<https://issues.apache.org/SpamAssassin/show_bug.cgi?id=5852>

Especially since the SA bug was patched to "match 2020 and onwards..."

------
yoshiks
When Unix time overflows...

